# SUCCESS



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

I finally caught little Sparky (mouse that has been living in our house) without killing him or anything, I caught him in a cage only using my 1337 Mice catching skills, and Drake wants to make Sparky (who I found out is a girl :3) his dinner, but of course i'm not going to let him >.> , however i'm not sure what to do with sparky... here are the choices...
1. Let Sparky back out in the house to be killed by one of my mom's mouse traps
2. Attempt to care for Sparky even though she's a wild mouse and I have no experience in mice and Drake is already costing enough
3. Let him out in the wild, although this seems like the best idea it is not, lots of snakes live around here, if I hadn't grown attached to sparky from having her as roomate I would probably do this in a heartbeat, but I have grown attached to her somehow and don't want her to die.
What should I do TBT?


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

2. Attempt to care for Sparky even though she's a wild mouse and I have no experience in mice and Drake is already costing enough

<_<


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Umm give her to an animal shelter? Idk xD


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

You name them... you be come attached .. keep her <3  or let her go ... if you ever loved something or someone , they might return one day </3 lol im going to stop there 


<small><small>ohgodimisshim</3</small></small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> 2. Attempt to care for Sparky even though she's a wild mouse and I have no experience in mice and Drake is already costing enough
> 
> <_<


But i'd have to get yet another cage (my room is a zoo >.>) and I don't even have all the stuff Drake needs yet, I wish I could but i'm just not sure if I could do it or not, not to mention I can't hold her because wild mice carry diseases, I like to hold mah pets.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

Dustin mah boi. Who the heck is drake?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Dustin mah boi. Who the heck is drake?


My Chinese Water Dragon.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Dustin mah boi. Who the heck is drake?


 >_<    Dustin's fan girl comes to the rescue!!!

Drake: his Chinese  water dragon.. ithink


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe give it to a pet store or somethin? :S Or have your parents drive you to a non-snake filled area and let it go.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol 2 late ^_^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Maybe give it to a pet store or somethin? :S Or have your parents drive you to a non-snake filled area and let it go.


My mom would never do that.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Peekab00m- Lol ok .there should be a Kelsi fan club >_<

@ Mega-Do ya haz a garden or sumthin?


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Release it in a cheesecake factory *A*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> @ Peekab00m- Lol ok .there should be a Kelsi fan club >_<
> 
> @ Mega-Do ya haz a garden or sumthin?


No.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then, let's look at everything...

1. If she did get trapped, you'd see her dead D: not a pretty sight..
2. That might not turn out too well...
3. If she did die in the wild, well, you wouldn't know :0


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.Bring it to a Vet or sumthin. Tell the doc to give it shots.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already looked up stuff on wild mice, vets don't do their doctor stuff on wild mice.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> @ Peekab00m- Lol ok .there should be a Kelsi fan club >_<
> 
> @ Mega-Do ya haz a garden or sumthin?


Nuu miss.*censored.4.0* would spam it


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> @ Peekab00m- Lol ok .there should be a Kelsi fan club >_<


o-o


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im touched how your trying to save me mouse , really <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><3</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My same reaction pretty much xD.

And, I think you should do whatever feels comfortable for you mega, of course #1 wouldn't be one you like though.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Mega- Oh...well too bad for that idea

@ Peekab00m- Lol ok.

@ Master- O.O?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> @ Mega- Oh...well too bad for that idea
> 
> @ Peekab00m- Lol ok.
> 
> @ Master- O.O?


There are a lot better people on TBT ya know :0


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my house wasn't dangerous for her (my mom >.>) i'd let her continue to be my roommate, snacking on the crumbs in my room and stealing crackers.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^_^  :wub:  is it a door mouse?  where ae you stashing it atm? does your mom know?


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Mega- Oh lol.

@ Master- I dunno pally,gabby,or jenn. Sowwie.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> @ Mega- Oh lol.
> 
> @ Master- I dunno pally,gabby,or jenn. Sowwie.


Rofl, just sayin' not much need to apologize.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I never figured out where she lives in the house, there are these like gaps at the bottom of every door so she can roam around the house freely at night, I frequently see her run in my room, no matter how hard I searched though I couldn't find her little hideaway.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

http://mouseranch.com/FYI/releasing.shtml


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Mega- Sneaky Mouse.

@ Crash- Lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh yeah and my moms asleep so she won't know until morning, and i'm currently keeping her in a small container I used to use for crickets, I gave her a cracker and a bit of water it should do until morning once I figure out what to do.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Mega- Oh you can let yer cousin or sumthin take care of it.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and my moms asleep so she won't know until morning, and i'm currently keeping her in a small container I used to use for crickets, I gave her a cracker and a bit of water it should do until morning once I figure out what to do.


how did you catch her? and how did you find out she was a girl?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh god according to that thing she's a mother. Just great *_*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I caught her by sealing off exits, taking the cricket thing and trying to catch he rmanually, eventually I traped her somewhere where the only way out was blocked by the container opening, so when she tried to run out she ran into the container and I clamped the top.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol.

Kelsi keeps on asking questions.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Lol.
> 
> Kelsi keeps on asking questions.


lol im intrested and touched by his gentle/ nice way to the mouse<big><big><big> <3</big></big></big>


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh god according to that thing she's a mother. Just great *<big>*_*</big>*


DUN DUN DUN.  :O


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Kelsi- aww...

@ Crash- Rofl


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

I knew she was a girl by her nipples, but if I can see her nipples that means she's nursing...


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O .  This just makes releasing it more complicated. :O


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Mega- :O


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Did u get 2 read my link earlier?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> Did u get 2 read my ]yes


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I knew she was a girl by her nipples, but if I can see her nipples that means she's nursing...


well dont you want her to go care for her babies??


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah...kelsi has a point.


----------



## Pear (Aug 5, 2009)

Take  her to an animal rescue group. One time I found 6 newborn baby bunnies in my yard. Their mom had been killed by a car. Before we could take it to the rescue organization, some neighborhood kids got a hold of them. They drowned and beat them.  :'(  They all survived, but 1. He was paralyzed, and had to be euthanized.  T_T One year after we dropped them off, the rescue group sent us a letter saying that the bunnies had been healed and released into the wild. I would highly recommend a rescue group.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

^ Even better.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, that's why it makes matters worse, the only thing I can really do is try to convince my mom to let sparky just live with us because she's nursing.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idea!!!  set the traps off make your mom think the mouse did it lol, play with her mind <3   if that fails keep that mouse alive


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 5, 2009)

Why not send her to a Humane Society?

They take good care of animals there.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope your mom would allow you...


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Take  her to an animal rescue group. One time I found 6 newborn baby bunnies in my yard. Their mom had been killed by a car. Before we could take it to the rescue organization, some neighborhood kids got a hold of them. They drowned and beat them.  :'(  They all survived, but 1. He was paralyzed, and had to be euthanized.  T_T One year after we dropped them off, the rescue group sent us a letter saying that the bunnies had been healed and released into the wild. I would highly recommend a rescue group.


Damn those neighborhood kids
I feel like beating n drowning them up now >:[


----------



## Pear (Aug 5, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too. And when we told their parents, they didn't even care.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoiled *censored.3.0*ing brats probably


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I feel like beating up n drowning them n thier parents
some1 plz stop me b4 I break the 6th commandment ;3 jk


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Kelsi- Yuh.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

I *censored.3.0*ing hate the mother*censored.3.0*ers that think it's funny ot hit an innocent creature.

Like what the *censored.3.0*?

*censored.3.0*?

*censored.3.0*?!

I will KEEEL ZEM ALL! WON BY WON!


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> I *censored.3.0*ing hate the mother*censored.3.0*ers that think it's funny ot hit an innocent creature.
> 
> Like what the *censored.3.0*?
> 
> ...


awwhe <3 brandon lol .. for sum reason i miss you


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

For some reason?

Oh thanks.

You know, it might be the fact that I haven't talked to you in weeks, you *censored.3.0*ing ******. -_-'

Re-add me D:


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

^ Lol.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

^Lol yourself, this r srs bzns you know.


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

I kno nuthin.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

im sorreh </3


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

Good, the less you know, the better. 

Kelsi, I gots a new cat. :B


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Good, the less you know, the better.
> 
> Kelsi, I gots a new cat. :B


OM*G G G G G   picture?????    what .... name????   ^_^  ^_^  ^_^


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

Whut happend to Mega?


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

Mega liek dieded.

Her name's Sammy, I call her Sammehhh.

We didn't choose the name, she was my aunt Faye's.

No pictures atm, we just got her.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

K were getting fftopic:


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Whut happend to Mega?


mega? you there .. yaoi buddy? LOL Gt's


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Good, the less you know, the better.
> 
> Kelsi, I gots a new cat. :B


I'm sorry, but I thought this topic was about mega not you.  .


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with Nikoking.... R.I.P Dustin.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

:O

I thought I was your yaoi buddeh.

FAIN THEN.

Uhhh, hmmmm...

Ohyeh, so we're off topic nao. Pm me whoever/whenever... o_o


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

lol i have the answer about mega:::


oh.. im really sleepy *lays my head on your lap and goes to sleep* 


HE WENT TO SLEEP ON MY LAP <3


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

@peeKab00m ya sure u wanna sleep? I got some pockysss x3


----------



## rafren (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Kelsi- :O :O :O

<small><small><small><small><small>lucky mega</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> @peeKab00m ya sure u wanna sleep? I got some pockysss x3


no he wentto sleep on my lap


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, I got some yaoi picsss lol jk


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 5, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Take  her to an animal rescue group. One time I found 6 newborn baby bunnies in my yard. Their mom had been killed by a car. Before we could take it to the rescue organization, some neighborhood kids got a hold of them. They drowned and beat them.  :'(  They all survived, but 1. He was paralyzed, and had to be euthanized.  T_T One year after we dropped them off, the rescue group sent us a letter saying that the bunnies had been healed and released into the wild. I would highly recommend a rescue group.


That's sick. Why would kids do that to some baby bunnies? I like to see the people who do that to animals endure that pain themselves.


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+take+care+of+wild+mice


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+take+care+of+wild+mice


Rotflol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cry did you even red the part a few pages back about her nursing? If I care for her, her babies die, if I release her in the wild, her babies die, if I release her in the house to go care for her babies, she dies because of my mom.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 5, 2009)

TL;DR

Let him out


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd let her go.

Sparky is a wild mouse.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'd let her go.
> 
> Sparky is a wild mouse.


A Wild Mouse with babies somewhere in this house that need her milk.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 5, 2009)

Who knows what diseases the wild mouse might carry?

I'd let her go.


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Cry did you even red the part a few pages back about her nursing? If I care for her, her babies die, if I release her in the wild, her babies die, if I release her in the house to go care for her babies, she dies because of my mom.


Yes..yes I did

Now name it Minnie! |:<


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minnie is a very bad name , lol >_<


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um..no one asked you.
So gtfo
mmkay?


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

maby she'd be a good pet.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nawwww , i dont have to  <_<


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then *censored.9.10*.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you gtfo , ya little *censored.7.2*


----------



## John102 (Aug 5, 2009)

let your lizard eat him.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah ladies ladies calm down. No need to fight.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> let your lizard eat him.


just, gtfo cant you see hes trying to *SAVE* the poor little mouse


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh you're tough now.

~Hi I'm peeka! OMG STOP HARASSING ME WAAA!!
*CLICKS REPORT* LIKE OMG I JUST SO TOTALLY LUV YOU MEGA AHAHA..~
-.-

Do you now see how *censored.3.0*in annoying you are?
Or do you need more?


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay <3 sorry Dustin  :wub:


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i *censored.3.0*ing clicked report ... why dont u stop acting like a fake little *censored.4.0* and stop talking behind my back and just get the *censored.3.0* out okay? kthxsbai


----------



## Cpt. Obvious (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nou. :3 But seriously Kelsi, *censored.9.10*, gtfo, or get your bird nest of a head unstuck out of Dustin's ass.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

C'mon girls make nice and be friends? ._.


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I have the pm smart ass
saying
~YOU GUYZZ WERE HARASSING MEE SORRY BUT I REPORTED YOUUU WAAAAAAAA!!~

And I'm not talking behind your back because thatd be me going to someone and saying
"Oh kelsi is so *censored.3.0*ing annoying."

I'm saying that to your face.
Kelsi. You are *censored.3.0*ing annoying.

Now you can gtfo kthnxbai.

_________________________________________________
Mega if you really wanna keep a wild animal in your house, why not just take Kelsi?


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Cpt. Obvious said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi i dont know you, so yea............ i dont hate you yet so just stop <_<


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i would love to stay with mega ,,LOL <3


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be mean but can you fight someware els? :smileconfused:


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> C'mon girls make nice and be friends? ._.


Never with the she-devil <3


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> C'mon girls make nice and be friends? ._.


Oops double post <3


----------



## Cpt. Obvious (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Cpt. Obvious said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but pigface I know you. >:3


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah with that hair, anyone could mistake you for a wild boar.
So you should be just fine.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

._.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not like messy u guys just cant see it good because its blurry as *censored.3.0* , and what the *censored.3.0* does hair have to do with this *censored.2.0*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

SOMEWHERE
OVER THE RAINBOW
SKIES ARE BLUE


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not blurry. Anyone..ANYONE
can see how *censored.3.0*ed you look. Honestly hun, please...get some help.


----------



## Cpt. Obvious (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SOMEWHERE
> OVER THE RAINBOW
> SKIES ARE BLUE


AND THEN THEM RAINCLOUDS JUST KEEP ON COMIN'! Oh the joy of song.


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pls Fight Someware Els. This Place is not for Fighting. :smileconfused:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST IT'S A LION!
GET IN THE CAR!


----------



## Cpt. Obvious (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JESUS CHRIST IT'S A LION!
> GET IN THE CAR!


Cats eat mice. :3


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see how *censored.3.0*ed up she looks.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JESUS CHRIST IT'S A LION!
> GET IN THE CAR!


Even Mega can see that she looks like a wild animal.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 5, 2009)

Oooo fight. 

Mega, you should put the mouse
in a ball and let it run around your house.
XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I was trying to change the subject. ._.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Let me break the ice here.
Cry is not a she-devil
Peka is not ugly
There now we can all be friends and have happy timez.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By telling her she looks liike a lion?


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Let me break the ice here.
> Cry is not a she-devil
> Peka is not ugly
> There now we can all be friends and have happy timez.


Yes being nice is a good idea  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz you didn't get it.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 5, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Oooo fight.
> 
> Mega, you should put the mouse
> in a ball and let it run around your house.
> XD


I support this idea.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't a good idea to change the subject by saying 'lion' when we were saying Kelsi looks like a wild animal. <.<


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Mega your the only one who wont admit she looks like a wild boar, on this thread.
But deep down. We know you agree.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 5, 2009)

Feed it to your water dragon.

Circle o' life.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Mega your the only one who wont admit she looks like a wild boar, on this thread.
> But deep down. We know you agree.


He said she looks like a lion, which is also true.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Feed it to your water dragon.
> 
> Circle o' life.


1. It's too big for him
2. No.
3. He can't eat that kind of mouse.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Techno said, put it in a ball like a hamster


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Mega your the only one who wont admit she looks like a wild boar, on this thread.
> But deep down. We know you agree.


Eh, not really, your only saying that because you think she's annyoing.


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Feed it to your water dragon.
> 
> Circle o' life.


I agree.
and lmfao.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feed it to him anyway, see what happens.


----------



## Cpt. Obvious (Aug 5, 2009)

INB4LOCK. d: Anyways... let it roam in mother nature.


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of it yes, but she really does.
OINK POKEY
& she made gabby choke! That's another part of it.

And she really does look like she has something nesting on her head tbh.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 5, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he's willing to risk his water dragon's life for that.
It's like telling a dog to eat chocolate.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, you have your opinion and i'm not getting in the middle of you two's pointless bickering.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao true. xD


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

you guys should shut up! and talk somewhere else we dont wanna see your pointless fight


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> you guys should shut up! and talk somewhere else we dont wanna see your pointless fight


Blame her for being annoying


----------



## Cpt. Obvious (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> you guys should shut up! and talk somewhere else we dont wanna see your pointless fight


nou. Either *censored.9.10*, and watch, gtfo and don't bother, or contribute. d:


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Cpt. Obvious said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cpt. Obvious. My hero<3


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

Cpt. Obvious said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are some *censored.3.0*ing losers


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> Cpt. Obvious said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV YOU TOO<3


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> Cpt. Obvious said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what does that make you...?


----------



## Cpt. Obvious (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> Cpt. Obvious said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touch


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a normal girl not people fighting in the computer becuase they think that a girl should fix her hair seriously that is stupid


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> you guys should shut up! and talk somewhere else we dont wanna see your pointless fight


THANK YOU!


And you guys fighting can PM fight.


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. ._.
you missed the whole point.
This isn't about her hair. We're *censored.3.0*in pissed, at how annoying she is. What she does, and everything else.

We wouldn't start bashing at someone just because of their hair. No one is that *censored.3.0*in pathetic. We're bashing because of how she acts.


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its still the same you talking *censored.2.0* to another person for her personality and the way she is in you dont like her ignore her and try not to talk to her


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ] (Aug 5, 2009)

Give him to one of your friends simple


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..how we've tired.
But she just enjoys coming back into our lives. When she needs to mind her own buisness.


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

You know what Candy? I don't want to fight with you.
So seriously stop.
Thank you[:


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell her to stop bugging you if she dosent tell someone or do something and not fight with her


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..OMGZ I NEVA THOUGHT OF THAT!

._.


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well do something! gosh


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your fail at detecting sarcasm disappoints me.):

Anyways we done?


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knew that was sarcasm so dont go showing your little smartass at me


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 5, 2009)

Make Drake and Sparky fight each other. Then whoever wins you will keep him/her.


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=.=

I said are we done?
If you didn't read my other post I said I honestly didn't want to fight.


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_< yeah we done


----------



## Cpt. Obvious (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been gone what I miss?!


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmkay
*hand shakes*  :veryhappy:


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay then


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

CandyfromMidnight said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta handshake!
*shakes candy's hand* like this 
:veryhappy:


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> CandyfromMidnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay...
*shakes hand*


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<333


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 5, 2009)

i say 2 or another choice give him to meh i will take him  *fyi that was sarcasm *


----------



## Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kind late there..xP
But
<33


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

I let Spark go inside of the house so she can feed her babies, I will try my best to prevent her from dying.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, ino.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 5, 2009)

If you let it go it will get eaten and it will cost to much to take care of, so give it a meal to your snake


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> If you let it go it will get eaten and it will cost to much to take care of, so give it a meal to your snake


I don't have a snake. ._.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> If you let it go it will get eaten and it will cost to much to take care of, so give it a meal to your snake


If you look back in the thread you'll realize it's a mom and it has children. xD.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean lizard.

@Niko oh well get rid of the others too?


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol it's funny how a small mouse could cause such a big ruckus


----------

